

How David Beats Goliath - thenicepostr
http://www.gladwell.com/2009/2009_05_11_a_david.html

======
redlightbulb
All of the examples used were very physical - war, sports - any examples of
similar strategies being used in the tech world?

------
dpio
That's a great read.

